# Polska Fund



## inseventeen (2 Aug 2009)

I would be interested if anyone invested in this fund, could anyone tell me what is going on? It was due to mature this year. In 2005 i invested €100,000-00, the fund was to locate sites, build, and sell the finished product in 3/4 of Polands major cities. Am i right in being awfully worried


----------



## cerberos (2 Aug 2009)

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

In case you do not have these links -  why not contact these companies directly?


----------



## Holymoley (18 Sep 2010)

*Polska fund group*

Hi all

The Polska fund was set up and promoted by Castle Carbery Properties - a company owned by farmer Michael Scully and Ennis man Padraig Coll   SWS Corporate Services, which has since been taken over by Merrion Capital.

I regretfully invested in the Polska Fund. The current situation is the three sites are up for sale to try and raise funds to pay the massive bank dept incurred by management fees and architect fees ECT and if there is some left over maybe give us some of our funds back.
A number of investors have formed a group to look into what went wrong and try and see what our options are .I just signed up with this group and we had a meeting last Tuesday night .I would highly recommend all investors to join this group .We need to stick together if we are to have any hope of getting something back from this.
If you want more details about signing up the Solicitor involved is Kevin O Meara, of David J. O'Meara & Sons Solicitors Mallow


----------

